# Bindi Babies Day 10



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

They are sooo cute and sorry I had to chuckle at the vision of the poop fest - yikes! I guess eyes and ears start to open soon?? Bindi looks so proud of all her beautiful babies. Thanks for the pictures!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Too cute. I love the shot of Bindi with her offspring. I think she knows she turned out a beautiful batch of golden puppies.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, they are all so beautiful! Bindi looks so happy with her pups!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Maddie's_Mom said:


> They are sooo cute and sorry I had to chuckle at the vision of the poop fest - yikes! I guess eyes and ears start to open soon?? Bindi looks so proud of all her beautiful babies. Thanks for the pictures!!!


Yeah, the poop fest part is getting to be old

Eyes on some of them are actually starting to slit now, so it shouldn't be long!


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

I want all of them...........they are so cute!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks, everyone! Bindi is indeed so proud of her babies  and is taking such good care of them!


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh, so precious! It reminds me of the first pictures of Jasmine I'd seen. Bindi definitely looks so very proud! 

Forgive me for being a little slow-minded. But does a poop-fest entail them actually pooping when you go in, or just that you've stepped in what could only be described as a "collection plate"?


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Adorable. Mom looks very happy and healthy.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Ori said:


> Oh, so precious! It reminds me of the first pictures of Jasmine I'd seen. Bindi definitely looks so very proud!
> 
> Forgive me for being a little slow-minded. But does a poop-fest entail them actually pooping when you go in, or just that you've stepped in what could only be described as a "collection plate"?


LOL-he poop fest always seems to start when I step into the whelping box to take pictures. I don't know if it is because they are always eating, so when I step in and Bindi gets up, and I start trying to move puppies, it gets them going or what :doh:

And puppy poop at this age is much like breast fed baby poop-ick!


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

Tahnee GR said:


> LOL-he poop fest always seems to start when I step into the whelping box to take pictures. I don't know if it is because they are always eating, so when I step in and Bindi gets up, and I start trying to move puppies, it gets them going or what :doh:
> 
> And puppy poop at this age is much like breast fed baby poop-ick!


I can see why it's unpleasant then. I think I'll just be mortified by imagination alone than to actually see visuals then! : At what age does it start to solidify a bit more. I am not at all experienced on younger puppy stages; so I leave most it to the experts for the moment.


----------



## WendyO (Feb 28, 2011)

They are so adorable! I love the picture of the puppy curled up in a ball. Thanks for sharing - I'm smiling from ear to ear just looking at them!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks, Wendy! How is your new baby doing?


----------



## bluefrogmama (May 31, 2011)

Yay, more baby pics! They are just so adorable! I love the one with mom, she looks very proud of her crew!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks-she is very proud of her babies  I can just sit and watch them for hours already, and they aren't even doing anything yet!


----------



## WendyO (Feb 28, 2011)

Beckett is doing awesome...we just love him to pieces!!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

How are all those little babies doing? Love your new avatar pic - boy or girl?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Maddie's_Mom said:


> How are all those little babies doing? Love your new avatar pic - boy or girl?


The babies are doing great! The baby is one of the girls, I am pretty sure-especially given the odds 

I plan on getting more pics tomorrow night, and hopefully I will have an assistant to try and corral boys vs girls.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I see some have color on their backs (which I assume is to tell them apart) but I don't notice color on all so was just wondering?


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

How are the pups? I am looking forward to more pictures. Looking at Bindi now I can't envision her with so many inside. Beach ball I think you said. Did you ever get a picture of her ready to "pop?". Are the boys smaller? Some of the pups look pretty big while others are smaller. We are so excited Linda!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

The poop must be related to the excitement and movement. All GR puppies are cute, but these pups seem extra cute.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Would love to see more pictures of those little pups to tide me over till next weekend ::


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

We want pictures, we want pictures........::wave:


----------

